# overclocking on A7V8X-MX-SE??



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 20, 2004)

I have a system with AMD Athlon 2600+ XP, with A7V8X-MX-SE mobo, 256MB 400MHz DDR....... is it possible to overclock my processor on this motherboard.....

when ever i try to do it from BIOS.... I find all the options r hiden/locked... any tips how to do it??


----------



## theraven (Sep 21, 2004)

that just means ur processor is locked
no ways ard it


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 22, 2004)

any tips for next time buyimg to see whether the processor is locked or not...

my friend is using AMD 2600 XP with same mother board but with an graphics card...... he can overclock his one..... our processor is same, we bought it from same shop.... then what happened????


----------



## theraven (Sep 22, 2004)

oooo
hmm im not sure in that case
wait for the experts ...


----------



## sushir (Sep 23, 2004)

yess u can over clock it !
u have jumpers on yur mobo in blue numbered 12345....
these are used to increase the voltages to manually over clock the cpu...
but do it at yur own risk !
and man  plz refer to the net b4 doin' it !

happy OCing


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 25, 2004)

about A7V8X-MX-SE jumpers.... they r set as 166MHz..... a mother board manual its the highest speed..... i hard that i need to multiply that 166 Mhz with some number on BIOS to incris the FSB speed but in my case those options r all looked............

help me guys.........


----------



## klinux (Sep 25, 2004)

curious . does ur pc turn off for 10 seconds and restart again when u initially start it up ? check if u have enuf fans in ur cabinet and thermal compound b4 trying to overclock . if u use arctic silver and other stuff , AMD warranty is made void . digit forgot to mention this in recent review of artic silver


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 27, 2004)

8)  wait wait Hold on man ....the mobo u have is an Asus A7V8X-MX-SE....
     Now remember Mx series MOBO from ASUS do not have options to increase FPS from the MOBO or bios options...the very reason they are marked MX from ASUS ...and naaaa sir u cannot upgrade the bio too...i have had the same problem ( my old mobo )until i solved it this way ...the only option is increase FSB through software ...from windows...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 28, 2004)

Yes klinux..... it does.... my system turn off for 10 seconds and restart again when i start it up..... about wheter my processor is locked or not...... well i cant tell as "freshseasons" maintioned that the MOBO factor.... my friend is overclocking his 2600 XP on a A7N MOBO easyly.... well about software overclocking..... can u guys tell my any of those......


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi there ....Asus has lots of A7N variant of the board ...i am talking about the MX variant you have that is Asus striped down version ...where there is not option To increase the FSB from bios.... Your friend must have different A7N Board...
  Anyway why u want to overclock at the first place....? it will not make your board anymore stable worse may be...!!!!!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 30, 2004)

may be.......


----------



## darklord (Oct 1, 2004)

> I have a system with AMD Athlon 2600+ XP, with A7V8X-MX-SE mobo, 256MB 400MHz DDR....... is it possible to overclock my processor on this motherboard.....



It is possible to overclock onthis board.There are DIP Swtiches to change teh FSB speed.
Since you have a 2600XP which is a Barton,it essentiallyruns at 333FSB and this is the max FSBsupported by the chipset,VIA KM400.
SO i guess youhavea no chance.
The BIOS too doesnt offer any options to increase teh FSB,Vcore,Vdimm...
I had a 2000XP which is a 266 FSB CPU.I increased the basic operating frequency from 133 to 166,making the effective FSB as 333 and it ran well.It also detected it as a 2600XP,this was because only the FSB changed,keeping the Multiplier same.




> that just means ur processor is locked
> no ways ard it


I dont think that is an indication of the CPU being multiplier locked.The correct way to find out istorun the CPU in a overclocking freindly board such as Asus A7N8X-Dlx and try to change the multiplier alongwith reducing FSB.After booting in windows,run CPU-Z utility,ifthe multiplier change doesnt show,then it is multiplier locked.Almost allBartons available in Market today are locked.



> u have jumpers on yur mobo in blue numbered 12345....
> these are used to increase the voltages to manually over clock the cpu...


Those are not jumpers,those are DIP switches.They are used to change FSB not the Vcore.  




> about A7V8X-MX-SE jumpers.... they r set as 166MHz..... a mother board manual its the highest speed..... i hard that i need to multiply that 166 Mhz with some number on BIOS to incris the FSB speed but in my case those options r all looked............


The Default jumper setting on this board is setto 100MHZ FSB.
Now for running a Barton,it needs tobe changed to 166 [ 166 x 2 = 333]


> Now remember Mx series MOBO from ASUS do not have options to increase FPS from the MOBO or bios options


How do you change FPS from BIOS ??  this is news to me  





> the only option is increase FSB through software ...from windows...


That doesnt work for all chipsets and boards.Also remember that this board has a grafix core embedded,overclocking as it is is limited.
Also overclocking a board with embedded grafix core isnt a good idea.  



> Hi there ....Asus has lots of A7N variant of the board ...i am talking about the MX variant you have that is Asus striped down version


There doesnt exist a single board from Asus with  a MX naming.
Available Asus boards in the A7N series,
A7N8X
A7N8X-Deluxe
A7N8X-E-Deluxe
A7N8X-X
A7N8X-VM


----------



## delhibhai1000 (Oct 1, 2004)

now thats wat i call a comprehensive answer!
man u sure as hell know a lot abt the bartons & the Asus A7n8x series!!


----------



## darklord (Oct 1, 2004)

delhibhai1000 said:
			
		

> now thats wat i call a comprehensive answer!
> man u sure as hell know a lot abt the bartons & the Asus A7n8x series!!


Thank you for your appreciation.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 2, 2004)

thnx darklord.... it was realy helpful......

now that means i cant over lock my 2600 XP on A7V8X-MX-SE.....

now yaar suggest me a good one (mobo) from the list u have given.... offcourse 1 with valou for money 2nd one with best performance for my config....... & yaar any thing that i can do on this mobo to get optimal performance?????


----------



## darklord (Oct 2, 2004)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> thnx darklord.... it was realy helpful......
> 
> now that means i cant over lock my 2600 XP on A7V8X-MX-SE.....
> 
> now yaar suggest me a good one (mobo) from the list u have given.... offcourse 1 with valou for money 2nd one with best performance for my config....... & yaar any thing that i can do on this mobo to get optimal performance?????



There isnt much you can do to tweak the performance of your system.That board isnt bad,it does the job very well.

Now if you want a very good board then i recommend you to go for the Asus A7N8X-Dlx if you can find one.It should be in the range of 6500-6800

Otherwise a cheaper option is A7N8X-X which will give you overclocking options.

A7N8X-Dlx is a gem of a overclocker, have used 2 boards,very satisfied.


----------



## icecoolz (Oct 4, 2004)

darklord said:
			
		

> A7N8X-Dlx is a gem of a overclocker, have used 2 boards,very satisfied.



Thats what I am getting soon from the US...I have an AMD 2400+ and the reason I am changin my mobo is for overclocking purposes. So any generic advice for the mobo processor combo is much appreciated Darklord...thanks!


----------



## darklord (Oct 7, 2004)

icecoolz said:
			
		

> darklord said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey  icecoolz,
It is nice that you are getting the board and plan to overclock.Firstly, let me tell you that 2400+ was never a good overclocker.
I recommend you to find a 1700+ / 1800+ with DLT3C - JIUHB stepping,these were the golden chips in the XP range.

2.2 GHz should be something easily achievable with good cooling and a decent CPU stepping.

Anything above that is gonna test your skill.


----------



## icecoolz (Oct 7, 2004)

thanks Darklord for the advice. So when you say it was never a good OC the 2400+ what exactly do u mean by that ? I am not gonna be too adventurous at the moment. Just trying to get it to go at 2.2 GHZ is enuff for me at the mo. Cos I am also getting a 6800 card and I knw thats gonna max out my system. So what would you suggest with the 2400+ to try ? And if I go for a higher processor which I should go for ?


----------

